
Ask HN: iOS/XCode designing UI layouts tutorials? - davidcoronado
I&#x27;m having really difficult time learning how to design my App on iOS. I&#x27;ve found some great Pods for my UI but I do not know how to integrate them. Do you know of any tutorials for iOS&#x2F;XCode design?
======
wingerlang
You seem to be asking how to integrate the Pods, but the question stated seems
to be about design. What exactly do you want to do?

~~~
davidcoronado
Mostly about design, I've found some cool Pods and I've integrated them into
my projects via CocoaPods. But now I don't understand how to integrate them
into my designs. I guess I also need to learn how to design a UI in iOS to
begin with.

[https://github.com/HighBay/PageMenu](https://github.com/HighBay/PageMenu)

